
What you read guys to find a niche business :) - ivan

======
jward
Most of my ideas come out of things in my life, or from friends and family,
that I want to make easier or in some cases possible. I don't really using
reading as a resource for this.

------
rokhayakebe
Financial Times, NY Times and local news papers may help.

